# Job site table saw



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

My older Bosch job site table saw motor burned up and it is ragged otherwise so I am not going to get it rebuilt. Can you all tell me what is a good portable saw. I looked at the Dewalt 745 at Home D and hated it. Fence was broken in the store, that is always a bad sign. Most Amazon reviews are by DIY ers so I wanted to hear it from you.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Waltwood said:


> My older Bosch job site table saw motor burned up and it is ragged otherwise so I am not going to get it rebuilt. Can you all tell me what is a good portable saw. I looked at the Dewalt 745 at Home D and hated it. Fence was broken in the store, that is always a bad sign. Most Amazon reviews are by DIY ers so I wanted to hear it from you.


 I run the 745 and love it. I know several guys who run Thai saw and love it to. And the fact that it was broken in HD is from someone who had no clue how to use it and broke the thing.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

We have been using a skil table saw at work, we usually only need to make rips that won't show, but the cut quality isn't too bad, it's lightweight, and we've been able to rip 2x's all day without a hiccup. I think it was $75 at Lowe's on black friday.

I don't like it, but it works. I have a nice old craftsman stationary in my shop for the nice stuff, then again the nice stuff goes thru a jointer to clean it up so it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got the newish bosch with the gravity rise stand and have been very happy with it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Two years and nothing is broken.


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

dewalts job site saw is pretty much the gold standard. i have 2 of them for years and no problems. love them. im selling one now to get the new DWE7490X


----------



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

SuperiorHIP said:


> I've got the newish bosch with the gravity rise stand and have been very happy with it.


Do you know the model? I saw a Bosch in Home Depot and liked several things about it.


----------



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I run the 745 and love it. I know several guys who run Thai saw and love it to. And the fact that it was broken in HD is from someone who had no clue how to use it and broke the thing.


It seemed like a toy to me but I have never run one and many people like it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Waltwood said:


> Do you know the model? I saw a Bosch in Home Depot and liked several things about it.


Don't do it

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/bosch-table-saw-problem-129218/

There are about 300 other stories with different problems on her as well

My painter had one ( he's a painter so he hardly uses it) and he blew the motor in its 1st year. Cost 300 bucks to get repaired


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

I bought the rigid table saw with stand as a temp when on an out of town job, was available in store, when I needed it. Haven't needed to get anything nicer as of yet, and use the hell out of it everyday ripping 2x4 rough sawn trim. Could use a bit more power....but couldn't everything?! Lol


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I had the older Dewalt for about ten years. The bearings went out and I bought the new full size Bosch. The motor is very smooth, but does not seem as powerful as the Dewalt. I don't think the gravity rise stand is "all that" either. The scissor type Dewalt stand is simple, yet very stable and easy to store and set up. I did finally replace the bearings in the Dewalt and gave it to an employee.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I have the 4100, the referenced thread above is talking about the 4000 (although I don't know the difference between the two). I love the gravity rise stand, it works well for its intended purpose as well as makes it really easy to get it in and out of my work trailer and the back of my truck. I came from a $150 crapsman saw that had to have the fence squared and clamped for every cut and the motor started so hard and so fast the blade would warp and hit the insert so the Bosch was a tremendous step up for me. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-4100-09...id=1381190143&sr=8-1&keywords=bosch+table+saw


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Buy the dewalt 745 and put it in a rousseau stand.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

the 745 is a great saw


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I've got the baby Bosch (gts1031) and it works great for me. Designed well in my opinion and good power. I use it for small rip cuts. For sheet goods I use my Makita track saw. IMHO that's the only way to roll these days.

I've had a number of table saws over the years. The skil, the ridgid jobsite saw on the folding stand and the dewalt 745. 

I couldn't have cared less about the skil. Sold it! 

The ridgid was a very adequate saw IMO. I had no complaints. 

I then got the 745. I know everyone raves about the fence. I just never saw the attraction. OK saw, nothing exceptional to me.

I ended up trying the baby Bosch when it came out and really liked it. It's light and easy to move around. I feel it's built tough enough to hold its own as long as it's not overly abused (no diff than anything else).

I ended up selling the dewalt and ridgid (only because of it size).


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I also have the baby Bosch, but I've only done 3 houses with it. Great for what it is. Exceptional dust collection. Hook up to a shop vac and cut in the client's living room. Well maybe not quite...


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

That's her


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Bought the dw745 cuz I thought it would be a handy saw to grab to do quick punch list stuff

I ended up parking my big job site saw in the garage and use the dewalt for everything now. It's probably the only dewalt power tool I like an think is the top of its class. Bought the rosseau for it and love it even more now


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

DW 745.....not even a close call.

Head and shoulders above everything else.


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

i just placed the order for one of these. sold my dw745 and dw744xrs.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

I found the Bosch was not designed to fail in ways that were fixable, at least not affordably, so they are essentially disposable. I fried the electronics twice, and I use short and heavy gauge cords. Had the bearing seize and meltdown the works. I kept repairing it even though for about the same money, I could have purchased a new saw. I just hate throwing tools in the landfill. The last time I fixed the Bosch, I sold it, so someone else can throw it away.

The Dewalt 745 is an ideal saw. Very portable, and in a Rousseau table you get the workability off a much larger saw. It gives you great flexibility.

To be fair, I will never know how durable the Dewalt is, because I also bought a Delta Unisaw for shop work at about the same time. Now my contractor saw just does site work and the Delta does the heavy lifting. That is probably the best way to make sure your portable lasts a long time, only use it when you have to.


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

Gotta agree with everyone else. 745 is awesome. Super robust little saw. I've had mine for about 2 years now, and no issues. Granted, I treat it with respect, and I'm the only one that uses it.

Grab a rousseau stand for it, and one of their outfeed tables, and you've got more flexibility than any other portable saw...imho.

Stock blade that comes with the dewalt is crap. Grab a new blade when you get the saw, and never look back.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Nepean GC said:


> Gotta agree with everyone else. 745 is awesome. Super robust little saw. I've had mine for about 2 years now, and no issues. Granted, I treat it with respect, and I'm the only one that uses it.
> 
> Grab a rousseau stand for it, and one of their outfeed tables, and you've got more flexibility than any other portable saw...imho.
> 
> Stock blade that comes with the dewalt is crap. Grab a new blade when you get the saw, and never look back.


Not as much flexibility as the festool portable saw. Just a shame they expensive over here.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

You guys just go ahead and keep drinking your yellow & black kool-aide....


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

I've got a TS55. Love the thing as well. I keep finding new ways to use it. Though there is a bit of a price difference between a $600+ dollar Festie, plus the $400 extractor. I'm well on my way down the slippery festool slope 

Gotta say though, if I'm faced with a bunch of repetitive cuts on smaller pieces (custom shelving, built ins, etc) I can't seem to work as fast with the TS55 and MFT as I can with a table saw. Big sheet good rips, alone, the TS55 wins, no question. Way safer, way cleaner.

In an ideal world, everyone has the funds to get both...I'm still waiting for the CMS for the TS55 to be released in North America.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Nepean GC said:


> I've got a TS55. Love the thing as well. I keep finding new ways to use it. Though there is a bit of a price difference between a $600+ dollar Festie, plus the $400 extractor. I'm well on my way down the slippery festool slope
> 
> Gotta say though, if I'm faced with a bunch of repetitive cuts on smaller pieces (custom shelving, built ins, etc) I can't seem to work as fast with the TS55 and MFT as I can with a table saw. Big sheet good rips, alone, the TS55 wins, no question. Way safer, way cleaner.
> 
> In an ideal world, everyone has the funds to get both...I'm still waiting for the CMS for the TS55 to be released in North America.


You can get the CMS TS insert on eBay if you keep an eye out. Sometimes a whole CMS with insert, outfeeds, fence and table extension will come up on there for not much more than the person selling it imported it for.


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info BCC. Probably have to wait till Xmas for that...Damn that slippery slope just turned in to a cliff... CMS TS leads to OF1400 leads to router table - leads to CMS carvex...and on and on... Suppose we should carry this on in the Festool Fanclub thread...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah this is the dewalt fanboy thread now lol


----------



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

Nepean GC said:


> I've got a TS55. Love the thing as well. I keep finding new ways to use it. Though there is a bit of a price difference between a $600+ dollar Festie, plus the $400 extractor. I'm well on my way down the slippery festool slope
> 
> Gotta say though, if I'm faced with a bunch of repetitive cuts on smaller pieces (custom shelving, built ins, etc) I can't seem to work as fast with the TS55 and MFT as I can with a table saw. Big sheet good rips, alone, the TS55 wins, no question. Way safer, way cleaner.
> 
> In an ideal world, everyone has the funds to get both...I'm still waiting for the CMS for the TS55 to be released in North America.


I own the TS 55 and love it but half of what I do with a job site saw it will not do which is rip 2x stock.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

i have cut some 2" hard maple with my 55 but the 75 went through it much smoother. the blade was much sharper too though.


----------



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

I have owned about 10 table saws with the best being a Powermatic 70 which I used for well over 15 years. It had double bearings on each side of the blade and the most power of any saw I have used. Two years ago I sold it and bought a General because the Powermatic was 50 years old and had problems and I wanted all of my saws to be 10" and the Power was 12". The General is the Canadian made not the *********** General International and it is a very good saw but not quite as good as the Power.


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

hey i have tools from just about every manufacturer out there. every company usually makes 1 io 2 tool thats above everybody else's (skil worm drive, Bosch hammer drill, Makita 15a sawzall, festool miter saw etc). i think dewalts got that title for the jobsite tablesaw.. especially the new ones with the onboard storage for everything.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

My grandfather bought the 745 when it first hit the scene god knows how many yrs ago and it's till in use now that he retired 6 yrs ago doing wood working projects at home. Replaced broken fence (the flip over to support wood beyond table).

Ive had mine for 15yrs? 16 maybe. Bought it due to being super compact/easily stored in the cube van/pick up's, plenty of power to rip the hardest wood ACCURATELY, I have no doubt a guy could build fine furniture with this saw. In all the yrs and almost daily usage during the construction season I've replaced the fence (broken flip over support), and motor (brushes) took a chit in the middle of a job so I bought a new 745 to get us by until replacement parts came in to fix original saw. Sold the replacement saw for almost new price 6 yrs later.

What sold me is the quality, the power, but most of all- the durability. I've had probably a few dozen employee's come and go over the years and like most of you know, hired help don't give a crap about your equipment, throw it in the truck and go home..literally. The thing is a beast, and I expect now that I've since closed the doors, this saw will last me until I croak since until this part it was used almost daily and held up great, so the minimal usage it will see now wont even bother it a tiny bit.

Nothing against the other saws since I've never owned/operated them...never had any reason to look at anything else to be honest. The 745 definitely gets my vote.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Not as much flexibility as the festool portable saw. Just a shame they expensive over here.


That is Flat out not true. 

Show me an available in the US Festool saw that you can pull out make a rip and put fully away in under 90 seconds. One thats fence is as accurate and precise as the 745. Or one that can cut over 3".


----------



## Waltwood (Mar 11, 2013)

*Purchased Dewalt 745*

Yesterday I bought the Dewalt 745 and fired it up on the job today and it cuts really good. 
This isn't the tool review area of the forum but since I asked your opinions about portable job site saws I am going to give mine. The top is about half as big as the saw it replaced, it only cuts 16" max. and it is very loud. ALL of this is okay because it cuts better than any portable saw I have used. The compact size means less weight and easier to carry and as I get older( much older) that is a good thing. I really like the fence set-up, it is different but very secure feeling and easy to get used too. If I need to rip 4 X 8 sheets down the center I will use the TS55.
This is a thank you to all who recommended it!


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

just so you know. the newest revision of the 745 has a 20" max rip to the right of the blade. i guess you got an older one (type). also the new replacement for the 745 the DWE7480 has a max rip of 24" to the right.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a bosch table saw that's 10 years old and works like a horse .On the other hand my buddy bought his a year ago cause he liked the way mine operated and he burnt it out in less than a year with little use . Took it to Bosch in N.J. and repaired it free of charge without a question , try that with big yellow .:no:


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

I have nothing but good to say about dewalts repair center. im in baltimore MD which is home to dewalt. so i dont know if that makes a difference. but ive never had a problem getting tools fixed if there was a legitimate failure within warranty even out of warranty. especially just a year old. so i wouldnt worry about that. i had a problem with my dewalt tile saw 1 or so years after i bought it needed a bearing replaced fixed for free. and i had an old, maybe 4-5 year old mitersaw they replaced the armature in for free. i also had the battery guage go dead in a new 20v max battery that was a couple years old. swaped it out no questions asked. not even that i use the fuel guage.. and come to think of it i had 2 of the dewalt (stanley) tape measures fail on me and they swaped them out no questions asked..

btw im not a dewalt fan boy. i have multiples of tools from every manufacturer and have some of everything. i just like good tools.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Eaglei said:


> I have a bosch table saw that's 10 years old and works like a horse .On the other hand my buddy bought his a year ago cause he liked the way mine operated and he burnt it out in less than a year with little use . Took it to Bosch in N.J. and repaired it free of charge without a question , try that with big yellow .:no:


It would be hard to seeing it won't burn up. On top of that if one burns up I wouldn't have time to take it to get fixed.


----------

